# RivaTuner 2.24 - Deutsche Sprachdatei zum Download



## jetztaber (27. Februar 2009)

Um immer schön aktuell zu bleiben gibt es hier die Deutsche Sprachdatei für den RivaTuner 2.24, eine Komplettversion sowie die besten Plugins zum Download. Empfehlenswert ist dabei für die Intelprozessoren ganz besonders das RTCore-Plugin!

Wie immer wurde die deutsche Sprachdatei aktualisiert und gegenüber der Vorversion in einigen Teilen überarbeitet und angepasst.


----------

